# Twin Peak's Gettin' It On



## Twin Peak (Jun 2, 2004)

Well, its time and long overdue for a new journal.

Its been a long time since I have journalled here. But alas, I think I'll have at it once again. Mostly, what has keep me from journalling is my lack of defined goals. I have sort of been coasting along, with no real short term plan, which is what makes a journal interesting to begin with. So here I will set some goals, aside from continuing my recovery process.

*Short Term Goal* -- Drop 4-5 pounds of fat, and one inch on my waist, while adding a few pounds of muscle between now and July 2, when I leave for vacation. 

Goal BW = 206-210
Goal Stomach = 36"
Goal BF% = 10%
*Medium Term Goal* -- Upon return from Vacation and about 10 days off from training, I will perform an abbreviated version of Phase III of TP-PT, to reacclimate from the rest, and then I will begin a six week Arm Enhance program (something I have been thinking up for some time now).

Goal BW = 210-215
Goal Stomach = 36"
Goal BF% = 10%
Arm = increase of 1 inch, or increase to about 18 1/2 inches.
This will lead me to just before the Olympia, and I will want to spend a few weeks cutting to drop to around 8% or so.

*Long Term Goal*

Post-Olympia, do some serious bulking, and finish up by the end of January at:

Goal BW = 220-230
Goal Stomach = 37"
Goal BF% = 10-13%
Goal Arm = 19+ inches.
Then I will select a contest to compete in for the end of Spring, early Summer. This journal will at least go throgh my short term goal, beyond that, well, we will see.

*Current Stats*

BW = 205-210
Stomach = tad under 37"
BF% = 12%ish
Arm = 17 1/2 inches.
Calipers:

Stomach: 18 mm
Leg: 12 mm
Chest: 12
Current Diet

Modified Carb Cycle

Current Training

Extended Phase I of TP-PT

Current Supplements

H.E.A.T. Stack
SesaThin
LeptiGen MASS and/or Rebirth
BSL Whey Protein Concentrate (a truck-load)
GO, NitroJet, and/or ICE pre and during workouts
Fish Oil
Multi
MSM, Glucosamine, Chondrotin
From time to time:

Milk Thistle, NAC, ALCAR, Leucine, Arginine, Caffiene, Yohimbine, spiked Ab-Solved, LipoDerm ODB

Background: For those that don't know my history, at the end of July 03 I had reached my largest and strongest ever. Then I completely snapped a tendon in my rotator cuff benching 435 (at a BW of 215). I had surgery, and have been recovering since. I am just about back to where I was, size-wise, though I cannot go heavy on chest and shoulder exercises, and I still feel the cuff from time to time. However, I am mostly back, so long as I stay away from certain exercises.

My most recent pictures are from December and can be found here:

http://forum.avantlabs.com/?act=ST&f=52&t=7145&hl=pic&

Prior to injury pictures can be found here:

http://forum.avantlabs.com/?act=ST&f=6&t=4402&hl=pic&

All questions, comments, and input is welcome


----------



## Arnold (Jun 2, 2004)

no PH's?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 2, 2004)

How tall are you, if I may ask.


----------



## Var (Jun 2, 2004)

Good luck, TP!  Looking forward to following along!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2004)

Bout time! 

You spiking absolved with cap?


----------



## atherjen (Jun 2, 2004)

OOooooOOOoo LA laaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





BEst of luck with you goals TP! your a wise man! I know you'll reach them


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 2, 2004)

TP I had no idea you were so young!  You can hardly tell a difference post and pre injury  Congrats!!  And good luck!!!


----------



## zenreich6005 (Jun 2, 2004)

good luck. im gonna follow this one..


----------



## PreMier (Jun 2, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> OOooooOOOoo LA laaa


What the hell.. TP eats magic mushrooms? LMAO

Good luck TP.  Going for the big gunz eh?


----------



## Monolith (Jun 2, 2004)

Welcome back, TP.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 2, 2004)

Cool!!  Good luck TP.

Which gym do you lift at again?  (If you don't mind me asking.)


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks all, for the support.

Let's see if I can answer some questions.

Prince, I posted this recently at Avant:



> Regarding PH/PS use, I think I am going to quit using it for now. This may or may not be permanent. Why? It sort of just hit me, but I have used plenty over the past 1 1/2 years, and there I have several thoughts:
> 
> * I can honestly say that I am not sure that in all this time I am not sure I have any more muscle now, than I would without it.
> 
> ...


I have been off since March.

I am a tad over 5'10", and am 31.  Training off and on for 13 years.  I have never lifted more than 2 years straight without a significant layoff.  First competition was in 1996, and last in 1998 (there were only two).

I am a endo at heart, being fat my whole life and always battling the buldge.  Prior to getting bit by the lifting bug, I had a 50" waist.

And its been a long time since I had magic mushrooms.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 2, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Bout time!
> 
> You spiking absolved with cap?


No, DHEA and 6-oxo.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 2, 2004)

bout freakin time 

No I am not a stalker, but conicidently I just browsed through a few of your previous journals the other week, after comments in Premiers journals.  It was cool seeing the Carb Cycling idea originating back then.

Good luck will be following.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 2, 2004)

I haven't done it in a while, but its amusing looking back on some of those old threads/journals.

Carb Cycling was derived then, I had used it twice before for my contests, but that was the first time I had discussed it on line.

I recall a few people, in particular Fitgirl, following the diet with great success.  It has evolved since then, obviously.

I find it funny how common the term Carb Cycling is thrown around (for example, that dude posting his "article" in that other thread today) when, previous to my articles, a was a phrase you could not find on the net.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 2, 2004)

That is quite the Supplement Regime there.  But one question I don't see Celltech?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2004)

Why DHEA if its already made up of it?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 2, 2004)

How's the BSL Whey concentrate taste? Have you tried the fruit tropical or orange cream? I have the L/C whey in chocolate and just ordered some of the concentrate in vanilla.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 3, 2004)

I like the BSL whey proteins.  Taste-wise they are not quite as good as Nectar, but you can't beet the price.

I like the orange cream a lot, as well as the apple.  I have some fruittropical, but haven't tried it yet.

Um, Jodi, Ab-Solved does not have DHEA.

Sorry, I forgot to list the Cell-Tech.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 3, 2004)

Good Luck!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 3, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> No, DHEA and 6-oxo.


Sorry to whore up your journal.

But what is cap? and why DHEA, isn't 7-oxo a metabolite of DHEA?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 3, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Sorry to whore up your journal.
> 
> But what is cap? and why DHEA, isn't 7-oxo a metabolite of DHEA?


Feel free, that's sort of the point, as long as it stays "on-topic" relatively speaking.

Capsaicin:

http://www.avantlabs.com/page.php?pageID=175&issueID=16

http://forum.avantlabs.com/?act=ST&f=2&t=6647&hl=cap&

DHEA and 7-oxo-DHEA are very different compounds.  As to why:

http://forum.avantlabs.com/?act=ST&f=1&t=1771&hl=dhea&

http://forum.avantlabs.com/?act=ST&f=12&t=2782&hl=dhea&

There are other threads as well.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 3, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I like the BSL whey proteins. Taste-wise they are not quite as good as Nectar, but you can't beet the price.
> 
> I like the orange cream a lot, as well as the apple. I have some fruittropical, but haven't tried it yet.
> 
> ...


Is 3-Acetyl-7-Oxo DHEA different? 

For BSL flavors I have are all yummy  I like orange cream and tropical 

**Edit:** Just noticed above post when I finished reading


----------



## Monolith (Jun 3, 2004)

Have you ever tried oral DHEA, TP?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 3, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Have you ever tried oral DHEA, TP?


No.  And I never will, too high of a conversion to estrogen, if I recall.

Yes Jodi, they are completely different.

*Thursday -- Update*

Today was shoulders and hams (I flip flopped rear delts and hams), and despite being very low calories yesterday, it was a very good workout.  Bear in mind my shoulder issues, it went something like this:

_Lateral Raises_

30 x 12
30 x 12, 20 x 6
30 x 10

_Hammer Strength Presses_

2 plates per side x 10
2 plates + 10 per side x 10
2 plates + 10 per side x 10

_Seated DB Presses_

50s x 12
55s x 12 --> front raises 30 x 4
60s x 12 --> front raises 30 x 4

*Mind you, the best I have done previously, post surgery was 50 x 10, so this was very encouraging.

Then I did Leg Curls and SLDLs, 3 sets each, and a bunch of cuff work.

Diet was tight yesterday, as it has been today, and I am friggin' starving.  Ah well.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 3, 2004)

You make those 60sx12 look _too_ easy.

What were you doing pre-injury?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 3, 2004)

Actually, it was easy, which is why I was pleased.

Pre-injury, I mostly did barbell presses.  If memory serves, I was getting 275 for 4 or 5 reps.

If I did DBs, it was likely in the 90-100 range -- too difficult to get anything heavier into position.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 3, 2004)

275 on military? Fuck. I don't do military pressing so I don't know what I'm capable of, but I've seen guys struggle with half that who looked like monsters. That's impressive as hell.

 Do you do any shoulder horn work or band work on your shoulder before workouts or as a part of your GPP? I tore my rotator cuff completely when I was 18. I still do shoulder prehab work and it's proven invaluable.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 3, 2004)

I am done with the bands now, and I do cuff work (cables) after shoulders and chest days.

Its not a fun injury is it?

The week after surgery I was in more pain (and constant pain) then I ever have been in my life.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 3, 2004)

It's almost enough to make you gunshy forever. I thank my stars everyday that I made myself get back into things.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 4, 2004)

*Friday -- Arms*

Well, I was a bit wiped this morning, with a slight headache.  And, none of my workout partners showed.  As a result, I trudged through bis and actually had a very good workout, and then did a lame few sets for tris.  I'll hit tris again on Monday after chest, as a result.

*Barbell Curls*

155 x 7  --drop set with 35 DBs--> 5
155 x 5  --drop set with 35 DBs--> 6
135 x 8

*Seated DB Curls*

55 x 8  --drop set with 30 DBs--> 5
55 x 5  --drop set with 30 DBs--> 6

*Plate-load Preacher Machine*

115 x 6
115 x 5

*One arm Cable Hammer Curls*

70 x 8  --drop set--> 40 x 8
60 x 10  --drop set--> 40 x 1070 x 8  --drop set--> 40 x 8

Diet was tight all day yesterday, it was a low carb day.  Except I overate at dinner last night.

Today is a High Carb day, and well, on the weekend, all bets are off. 



P.S.  I love this new posting format which functions like word.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 4, 2004)

Wow, those are some serious BB curls. 

What do you mean like word?  MS word?  Does it keep the font while pasting or what?


----------



## Monolith (Jun 4, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Wow, those are some serious BB curls.
> 
> What do you mean like word? MS word? Does it keep the font while pasting or what?


All the format tools and buttons you can use in MS word are available under the reply function now.  The shortcuts, too.  You can just hit ctrl-b for example and your text will be bold.  Way easier than typing the bracketed code for bold every time.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 4, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> All the format tools and buttons you can use in MS word are available under the reply function now. The shortcuts, too. You can just hit ctrl-b for example and your text will be bold. Way easier than typing the bracketed code for bold every time.


Oh, ok.  I hardly use MS word, so I dont really care I suppose.  I dont mind typing in tags.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 5, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Diet was tight all day yesterday, it was a low carb day. Except I overate at dinner last night.


Hola.    Did you indulge in another $1500 dinner?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 5, 2004)

Nope, this was home cooked.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 6, 2004)

Its Sunday night and time for a brief update.  I had a pretty low calorie weekend, and I'll check measurements tomorrow in the am, but I just slammed some of BSL's nighttime protein blend with a bunch of natural peanut butter, and that was the kick off to a very high calorie week.

I am going to keep it a clean high calorie week (such as a bunch of High Carb days) but I am sure some red wine and other goodies will end up sneaking in.  Anyway, let's hope to boost strength and build some muscle this week, I think my body is ready for it.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 6, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Stomach: 18 mm
> Leg: 12 mm
> Chest: 12


Thats like me EXCEPT the stomach reading


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 7, 2004)

*MONDAY 6/7*

So higher calories it is (two bagels and a half muffin later,,,,)

Today was chest (and tris since I skimped out last week). I was strong today on chest, so that is good. I will omit drop sets but will put an asterisk if I did one. 

*Low-pulley crossovers*

80 x 12
100 x 6, 60 x 8
100 x 6, 60 x 6
*High-pulley crossovers*

120 x 12
120 x 10
*Hammer Strength Incline Presses* (weight indicates per side)

3 plates x 6
3 plates x 10, 2p x 6
3 plates + 10 x 5
*Bench Press**

245 x 15
265 x 6, 1/2 reps x 4
225 x 14
*These are not to failure, and I normally don't recommend light weights and high reps, but I am still recovering and can't go any heavier.

*NOTES:* A few weeks back I was feeling exceptionally large, and lately, exceptionally small. While I fully recognize that this is probably my mind fucking with me, I look less vascular, and my arms measured 1/4 inch smaller today. It might be that I am flat, or that I remain fuller when doing my Volume Phase as opposed to Intensity.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 7, 2004)

> So higher calories it is (two bagels and a half muffin later,,,,)


That's it?  Amateur


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 7, 2004)

1)  Its only 11 am.

2)  I said only last night I was going to keep it clean.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 7, 2004)

I know that but what,  Half a muffin?


----------



## Monolith (Jun 7, 2004)

You benched my max 15 times


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 7, 2004)

Sorry.  I'll do better.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 7, 2004)

TP how is the shoulder? 

by the looks of those bp numbers I guess it is doing well?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 7, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> You benched my max 15 times


  me too


----------



## Arnold (Jun 7, 2004)

well, endomorphs are known for their strength!


----------



## Monolith (Jun 7, 2004)

Not this endo.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 7, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> TP how is the shoulder?
> 
> by the looks of those bp numbers I guess it is doing well?


About as well as can be expected.  I am finally doing full ROM on the bench.  But previous to the injury I would keep reps in the 4-9 range, the higher reps reflect the fact that I don't want to go too heavy.  In fact, the lower reps on the 265 was because I did not have a spot today, and it didn't feel 100%.

The 225 and 245 felt great though.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 7, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> well, endomorphs are known for their strength!


True.  At 18 I was maxing out at over 300 with only 4 months of training under my belt.  And I didn't have a clue and was benching every other day.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 8, 2004)

I think that's the reason for some of my strength too.  I'd rather not be as strong and have a faster metabolism though.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 8, 2004)

Damn, I must of missed out on that train,  I am fat and a sissy


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2004)

Okay, quick update.  I have been working more than I like, and this has affected my eating and my sleep.  So I have been tired (and slacking a tad) at the gym.

I have also been eating a ton, and except for one or two cheat meals, I have been living off of whey, steel cut oatmeal, fiber one, and 1% milk.  Sad, really.  Almost as bad as Novo.  Well, not quite, that is truly pathetic.  So I am waiting for Jodi to send me a box of those homemade oatmeal cookies; hasn't happened yet.

Anyway this is right on track with my I-am-sick-of-dieting-and-need-some-time-stuffing-my-fat-face-on-a-regular-basis-and-pretend-that-it-is-a-minibulk diet.

So far I STILL freaking look flat and small (weird, damn head games), and I have a little bloat but no noticeable fat gains.

Well, Saturday I go back to cycling carbs and calories and trying to drop a few.

As far as workouts, yesterday was back and I was drained.  I cut it short.  Though the sets I did do, strength was up (again) from last week.  For example, 250 on the pulldowns, 90 lb DB rows, etc.

Today was legs, and donchaknowit, but I hate legs.  So while I had more energy than yesterday, it was just....eh.

And, well, that's about all.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 9, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Anyway this is right on track with my I-am-sick-of-dieting-and-need-some-time-stuffing-my-fat-face-on-a-regular-basis-and-pretend-that-it-is-a-minibulk diet.


 

Best. Diet. Ever.

Just dont do it for 4 months like i did last summer. 

And wtf. Two weeks ago i did a 95lb DB row for 10 reps. WTF am i doing wrong? Im obviously screwing something up if youre only using 90's, and youre using waaaay more weight on your other back exercises.

This is correct form, right? --


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2004)

> So I am waiting for Jodi to send me a box of those homemade oatmeal cookies; hasn't happened yet.


All you had to do was ask 

By the time they get there they might be stale though


----------



## Novo (Jun 10, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I have also been eating a ton, and except for one or two cheat meals, I have been living off of whey, steel cut oatmeal, fiber one, and 1% milk. Sad, really. Almost as bad as Novo. Well, not quite, that is truly pathetic.
> 
> Anyway this is right on track with my I-am-sick-of-dieting-and-need-some-time-stuffing-my-fat-face-on-a-regular-basis-and-pretend-that-it-is-a-minibulk diet.


Pathetic? Maybe you need to explain to me just how my diet contravenes YOUR carb cycling guidelines. Yup, I eat whey almost exclusively, with oats on a carb day. Whey is an acceptable lean protein source, you said so. So put that in your pipe and smoke it, sarcastic-boy.

What I _don't_ understand however is why you are eating like me when not dieting - this constitutes stuffing-my-fat-face time and you're choosing whey and fiber one rather than good stuff?? Now, that, I contend, really is pathetic.


I wonder which one of these smilies that you like so much would be most appropriate at this point ...


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2004)

Novo said:
			
		

> Pathetic? Maybe you need to explain to me just how my diet contravenes YOUR carb cycling guidelines. Yup, I eat whey almost exclusively, with oats on a carb day. Whey is an acceptable lean protein source, you said so. So put that in your pipe and smoke it, sarcastic-boy.


Apparently, there is no difference between saying something is pathetic versus problematic on the other side of the world, eh?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Best. Diet. Ever.
> 
> Just dont do it for 4 months like i did last summer.
> 
> ...


No, you are doing them correct.  Holding a heavy dumbbell or barbell in a hanging position is still one of the things that irritates my shoulder, and strains the tendons in the cuff.

So while I was rowing 150s before the injury, I am still working my way up.  Its also why I haven't shrugged or deadlifted more than 225.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2004)

*UPDATE*

Today was shoulders and my shoulder was a tad cranky today so I reduced volume and didn't go quite as heavy as last week.  F-in annoying.

Also, I am still a bit letharigic, and am still drained in the gym.  No accounting for this, except perhaps I am a tad overtrained (given that I am in week 4 of 7 of an Intensity Phase, have been working double shifts, am only sleeping 5-6 hours, etc.).  I say this because my joints have been hollering at me lately.  Time to get back on the glucosamin/chondrotin/MSM.  As a result I am pondering a bunch of higher rep "pump" type workouts next week while I return to diet mode -- three weeks til beach time.

Interestingly enough (to me at least, I am sure the rest of you could give a rat's ass), my weight has maintained, and my stomach has increased 1/2 to 3/4 inch.  I assume its merely bloat due to all the fibre.  I am curious as to how this shakes out after two or three low calorie days -- I hope I am not losing muscle, which is a posibility given how I look.  Can't account for why that may be though.

On a side note, damn the Yankees are good.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 10, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> On a side note, damn the Yankees are good.




Red Sox


----------



## X Ring (Jun 10, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Red Sox


I will second that   
How about NOMAA


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Red Sox


Here we go again 

RED SOX!!!!!!!!


----------



## Monolith (Jun 10, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Red Sox


That about sums it up.  Yankee fans are yuppies, it takes a real man to keep faith in a team that hasnt won a series in 86 years.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2004)

Get out of my journal.

All ya all.

Actually, stay, its fun to laugh at you.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 10, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> *UPDATE*
> Today was shoulders and my shoulder was a tad cranky today so I reduced volume and didn't go quite as heavy as last week. F-in annoying.


do you fear reinjury?


----------



## Monolith (Jun 10, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Get out of my journal.
> 
> All ya all.
> 
> Actually, stay, its fun to laugh at you.


Do you fear reinjury?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2004)

What's that question have to do with what you quoted?  Are you threatening me?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> do you fear reinjury?


Yes, and no.  I do, because, simply -- it was the most painful experience of my life, and it has taken me nearly a year to get back to the physique a had pre-injury.

But it hasn't really made me gunshy (obviously, given the bench press weights).  That said, I do wonder if I may be doing harm going heavy.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 10, 2004)

Keep up on the prehab work (bands and shoulder horn, etc) and you'll be fine. I know the fear well, and I live religiously by my prehab work.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> That about sums it up. Yankee fans are yuppies, it takes a real man to keep faith in a team that hasnt won a series in 86 years.


So sad   But true.........That's what makes us better fans too, we kept having faith in our team.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 10, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> What's that question have to do with what you quoted? Are you threatening me?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2004)

Go for it, homey.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)

HAHAHA!!!


----------



## X Ring (Jun 10, 2004)

i love it I really love it, there isnt a single thing on this earth better than a good ole red sox /yankee's game


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)

I hate baseball.  Will never watch it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 11, 2004)

Arms today.  And it was a quality workout.  Aside from the fact that I am finally filling out from all the carbs this week, strength was very good.

Here is last weeks arm workout, by comparison:



			
				Twin Peak said:
			
		

> *Barbell Curls*
> 
> 155 x 7 --drop set with 35 DBs--> 5
> 155 x 5 --drop set with 35 DBs--> 6
> ...


*Seated DB Curls*

55 x 10 --drop set with 35 DBs--> 5
65 x 5 --drop set with 35 DBs--> 5

*Barbell Curls*

160 x 5
155 x 5

*Plate-load Preacher Machine*

115 x 8
105 x 10 ----> 50 x 10

*One arm Cable Hammer Curls*

60 x 8, 10, 8

***So strength is up nicely in just a week.  For tris, strength was good.  I don't have my book to detail it, but my shoulder allowed me to do one arm overhead extensions with 40 lb dumbbells, which was nice.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 11, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> So sad  But true.........That's what makes us better fans too, we kept having faith in our team.


A lot of people "believe" that Red Sox fans enjoy being misserable. If they actually had won a world series, what would they talk about? 

I was a Boggs fan for a long time...


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2004)

Shit 40lbs on 1 arm.  I think I only do 50 with both arms


----------



## Monolith (Jun 11, 2004)

65lb seated curl 

And Mudge... yeah, the Sox really cant ever win.  Boston would implode.  Letting the Red Sox win a world series would be worse than giving Al Qaida 1st class tickets to Washington DC.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 11, 2004)

Lookit those numbers for arms.   Makes me embarrassed to post mine.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 15, 2004)

Knock Knock 

Any updates?


----------



## Monolith (Jun 15, 2004)

I think Pedro got to him.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 15, 2004)

Damn Pedro! always takin' on older, crippled peeps


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 15, 2004)

Fuck ya's all.

I have been super busy, fighting a nasty cold, and generally unhappy with my progress, or lack thereof.  There's your update.

Actually, yesterdays chest workout was pretty good, but I generally look like shit lately, and as Novo pointed out, I am "on holiday" soon.  I can't really account for why, as I have been eating carbs, so I shouldn't look flat.  And I guess the red wine is catching up to my spare tire.

Life goes on.  

I slept in today.  Not because I wasn't well enough to lift, but because I felt my body needed the sleep, as I am fighting a cold and chest congestion.

Diet has gone to hell.  It consists of tea, soup, fruit, orange and grapefruit juice.  Oh well.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear you are not feeling well  

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 15, 2004)

Im gonna be emailing you some pics in the next few days thatll improve your mood.

If you ever think you look like shit, you can just look at these, and say "well at least i dont look like that."


----------



## topolo (Jun 15, 2004)

TP...you look great! I dont see any flaws at all.........and believe me I was looking so I could give you a hard time.

Congrats on your comeback!


----------



## axgar (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey TP!  Hope you recover quickly.  Nothing like dragging a cold into vacation so rest up.  Also nice to see you are working along with your TP-PT living experiments!

Best of Luck and Health!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 15, 2004)

Damn, im sick too.  Sucks big time.  Do you think that working out will inhibit your recovery time?


----------



## Pepper (Jun 15, 2004)

When I am sick, I love just laying in the sauna.


----------



## NOZZLEHEAD (Jun 15, 2004)

TP - What was your dosage of 6-OXO?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 16, 2004)

axgar said:
			
		

> Hey TP! Hope you recover quickly. Nothing like dragging a cold into vacation so rest up. Also nice to see you are working along with your TP-PT living experiments!
> 
> Best of Luck and Health!


Course, this is my second round through, altered of course.

And thanks for all the well wishes.  I still feel like ass, but on the bright side I have been eating like shit and dropped a few pounds.  Probably muscle too, but that will come back quickly.  Then again, so will the fat.  My fat cells are greedy fuckers.

I missed legs today as well, but I will get my ass to the gym tomorrow irregardless.

BTW, what the hell does irregardless mean anyway?  I mean, what is different than plan ole' regardless?

As to the 6-oxo question -- when?  I have used it all all sorts of doses (100 -700) and for all different lengths of time (few days to many weeks).


----------



## PreMier (Jun 16, 2004)

Etymology: probably blend of _irrespective _and _regardless_
_nonstandard_ 
*usage* _Irregardless _originated in dialectal American speech in the early 20th century. Its fairly widespread use in speech called it to the attention of usage commentators as early as 1927. The most frequently repeated remark about it is that "there is no such word." There is such a word, however. It is still used primarily in speech, although it can be found from time to time in edited prose. Its reputation has not risen over the years, and it is still a long way from general acceptance. Use _regardless _instead.


----------



## Novo (Jun 16, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I still feel like ass, but on the bright side I have been eating like shit and dropped a few pounds. Probably muscle too, but that will come back quickly


Phew, good to hear ... that means I can stop worrying about you getting in bikini shape in time for the holiday, right?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 16, 2004)

> My fat cells are greedy fuckers.




Come on dammit and get better..........I have noone to bitch to about dieting everyday


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 17, 2004)

LOL.  I had a feeling I'd get a variety of responses to that post.

Jodi, if it makes you feel any better, I am freakin' starving today.

Oh, I trained shoulders this am and I did a different workout than I have been.  Dropped intensity down some and did barbell military presses for the first time.  I worked up to plates, which felt good.  The tendons were damn tight though.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 18, 2004)

Good arm workout this morning, although it was an instinctual one, and not planned.

Diet has been good, and weight is down -- looked leaner today.  Also, I have really cut out all supplements since being sick, so I am "clensed."  H.E.A.T. Stack and SesaThin have been added back in -- hey, only two weeks until vacation.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 18, 2004)

Feeling any better?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 18, 2004)

Yeah, mostly.  Not 100%.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 18, 2004)

At least your back in the gym.  That's a good sign.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 21, 2004)

Brief update, for those of you still following, as I am heading out to play in a charity golf outing....

Reletively good diet this weekend, and today I was looking lean.  Clocked in at 204.5, as well.

Training chest today, and the workout was good, but strength was down.  Not too concerned about this, however, as I mixed it up a bit, as I have been doing since my cold.  Guess I was getting burnt out, logging all the details in the book, so this freestyle suits me right now.

Less than two weeks until holiday.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 21, 2004)

Tough day at work eh?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 21, 2004)

Yep.  It was windy.


----------



## Novo (Jun 22, 2004)

I think I speak for us all in sending deepest, deepest condolences on the fact that you had to put up with such hardship on your golf jolly (does 'jolly' translate into Americano in this context?). Honestly, my heart bleeds ... just think, everyone else was lucky enough to be at work. 

Perhaps you should take a holiday to recover


----------



## Monolith (Jun 22, 2004)

Novo said:
			
		

> I think I speak for us all in sending deepest, deepest condolences on the fact that you had to put up with such hardship on your golf jolly (does 'jolly' translate into Americano in this context?). Honestly, my heart bleeds ... just think, everyone else was lucky enough to be at work.
> 
> Perhaps you should take a holiday to recover


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 23, 2004)

Update:

Legs.


----------



## Novo (Jun 23, 2004)

Ah, nice. Always leave your audience wanting more, is that right?

Where are the details man, the inspiration for those following your progress and hoping to emulate? "Legs" This is all you give? Sheesh ...


----------



## Jodi (Jun 23, 2004)

Novo said:
			
		

> Ah, nice. Always leave your audience wanting more, is that right?
> 
> Where are the details man, the inspiration for those following your progress and hoping to emulate? "Legs" This is all you give? Sheesh ...




He's just keeping us in suspense.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 23, 2004)

Damn TP, you have quite the critic 

I want to know what you did also.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 23, 2004)

Okay, I give.  Chest is sore as hell.  Back was a solid workout yesterday, though I changed things up a bit. Started with pull ups, then hammer strength rows, then some other crap.  Was a good workout though.

Legs was pretty shitty today, with my heaviest squat being 315 for 6.  One must keep in mind however, that I hadven't trained legs for two weeks (missed last week due to sickness).

Diet, well, its goes well for 12-18 hours, then I overeat, then diet again.  Its been 3 steps forward, 2 back, but I am making slight progress.  I'll take some caliper measurements one of these days.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 23, 2004)

Whats the leg routine look like?  Squats and what else?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 24, 2004)

For the Intensity Phase I typically start with extensions (bad knees, so this is a good warm-up) then hit squats, then either one-leg leg presses or two (depending on whether I feel like loading up the rack).  I'll usually finish with sled hack squats depending on the rest of the workout, then leg curls and stiff leg deadlifts.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 29, 2004)

Very brief update.  I have been struggling through workouts the past few weeks, physically.  (In the gym) I have lacked energy and motivation.  I attribute this to slight burn-out coupled with long work hours and little sleep.

Anyway, my workouts have been shitty, and I am taking off for 7-10 days while on vacation.  I expect to fight through the next 3 workouts and then come back reinvigorated.  That's the plan at least.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 29, 2004)

Sounds like youre damn ready for a vacation.  Have fun, buddy. 

 Where ya goin, anyway?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 29, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Very brief update. I have been struggling through workouts the past few weeks, physically. (In the gym) I have lacked energy and motivation. I attribute this to slight burn-out coupled with long work hours and little sleep.
> 
> Anyway, my workouts have been shitty, and I am taking off for 7-10 days while on vacation. I expect to fight through the next 3 workouts and then come back reinvigorated. That's the plan at least.


It's been a while since you've taken time off if I recall.  This may be just what you need


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 29, 2004)

From the sounds of things, you're ready for a vacation right now.  So what place are you gracing with your presence?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah, the vacation is much needed.

We rented a large beach house in the Outer Banks.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 29, 2004)

North Carolina?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 29, 2004)

Yep.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 30, 2004)

The outer banks are nice. I try to go at least every other year. Very relaxing, with no hectic crowd to worry about.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 30, 2004)

TP, I just want to wish you a great time on your vacation 

btw - Happy Birthday.  

I'll be on vacation myself til Tuesday.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 30, 2004)

Happy birthday TP!!!


----------



## Var (Jun 30, 2004)

Happy b-day, TP!


----------



## Monolith (Jun 30, 2004)

Happy birthday. 

 What are you, 40 now?


----------



## Novo (Jun 30, 2004)

Mon, hush - he's sensitive about that apparently 

I'll join this cheery bandwagon, Happy Birthday! Hope you're celebrating and not spending your _special day _in the office?


----------



## Monolith (Jun 30, 2004)

I think he's gonna be laying on a beach somewhere along the coast of north carolina for his _special day_. 




















































 He certainly wont be sprinting along the beach at his age.


----------



## Novo (Jun 30, 2004)

When's his ... hang on, I'll check. Ah, 3rd July. Well, while we are many hours ahead of you guys down here, you're right ... that's still a coupla days away. Get back in the office old man, get working, you're not the birthday princess just yet!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Hey, no picking on his age. TP and I are the same age. Well, he is 12 days older than me


----------



## Novo (Jun 30, 2004)

It was Mon that started it! (  no one likes a tittle tattle Novo) 

I can't pick on his age (or yours Jodi, but those 12 days are important - you _are_ younger!), I'm older than the pair of you  It's just ... sometimes ... so much fun to wind him up!


----------



## Monolith (Jun 30, 2004)

Ah, come on!  I can't pick on his physique, his job, or his choice of vacation spots... ya gotta leave me with something. 



















































 ...well, i _could_ bring up the yankees again...


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 30, 2004)

Hell lol, everyone in this forum has gotten younger and younger. I'm only going to be turning 24 at the end of July and I feel old in here.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 30, 2004)

When you find out the ages of some of the minds at avant, its enough to make a newborn feel old. :/


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 30, 2004)

I hear that. I'm a forum member at Avant as well....Damn prodigies over there.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## Jodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Novo said:
			
		

> It was Mon that started it! (  no one likes a tittle tattle Novo)
> 
> I can't pick on his age (or yours Jodi, but those 12 days are important - you _are_ younger!), I'm older than the pair of you  It's just ... sometimes ... so much fun to wind him up!


Yup, I give him shit about the 12 days every now and then too.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 1, 2004)

Happy B-day TP, enjoy your vacation


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 1, 2004)

Oh jeez, ya'll having fun?

As Novo pointed out, its still two days away.  And I shall be spending my birthday in the car drving down to Virginia Beach (staying there overnight), so hopefully the boys will behave.

But thanks for the early wishes everyone (except Mono).

BTW, Mono, you want to talk about the Yankees now?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 1, 2004)

I am busy as hell, so here is a brief update.  I started double dosing PhenoGen yesterday, in order to prevent fat gain -- we'll see how that pans out.

I had a shitty leg workout yesterday, but out of nowhere I had an awesome shoulder work out today.  A gift from above?  Anywho, I found a new hammer machine press that I was able to pile weight on, and my shoulder felt great.

Diet has been pretty good as well, and I am a tad leaner.  Down to about 200 lbs, I have lost about an inch on my stomach, though it still looks terrible.  My face looks leaner, however, I have definitely lost muscle over the past month.  Which is annoying.  I have theories why I might have, but I'll save that for another day.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 1, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> BTW, Mono, you want to talk about the Yankees now?




Talk to you in a few days.  I'm off for my vaca.  Enjoy your birthday and vacation.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 1, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> BTW, Mono, you want to talk about the Yankees now?


 

 You just wait... one of these decades *i'll* be the one who gets to gloat.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 1, 2004)

Enjoy your vacation, TP.  And Happy Birthday, too, youngster.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 12, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

>



I just got back from vacation, I haven't lifted in a week and a half, I have been eating like shit, cut me some slack!


----------



## Monolith (Jul 12, 2004)

Are you kidding me?  Nearly every journal in this damn forum is for people who are cutting and eating boiled chicken every day.  The least you can do is tell us what you ate.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 13, 2004)

Oh, you want a list?  Or how about a typical day?

Well, obviously, it was crap and fast food when traveling.  Did you know McD's had a new triple play burger?

A typical day looked like this:

8 am.  Coffee, coffee, eggs, english muffin, bagel, slice of bacon (maybe a donut).

11 am.  3-4 Mudslides or pina coladas with rum.

12:30 3-4 Red Stripes and lunch (2 burgers, rolls, the works).

1:30 Exercise: wiffle ball and or lounging in the pool.  During workout drinks usually consited of a few more red stripes.

3:30 nap.

5:00 pm frozen drinks again, while making dinner (this varied from barbequing, to pizza, to homemade pasta with all the meats, to KFC).  Dinner was usually accompanied by red wine.

9 pm more exercise: played cards, drank frozen drinks, ate chips of all sorts (did you know they made dill pickle chips?  Damn they were good).

11 pm.  smoke a cigar in the hot tub, along with port wine


----------



## Monolith (Jul 13, 2004)

LOL, love that exercise. But ya know, i was doing pretty well reading this... mouth wasnt salivating, i hadnt started licking my monitor yet, and the peanut butter jar hadnt been violated... but then i saw this:



			
				Twin Peak said:
			
		

> 11 pm.  smoke a cigar in the hot tub, along with port wine


  That, my man, is _fine livin'_.  All thats missing is some Brie or Stilton cheese.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 13, 2004)

Well, since I have a hot tub in my back yard, I'll have to add the cheese tonight.


----------



## Fade (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey TP. Whasappining


----------



## Monolith (Jul 13, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Well, since I have a hot tub in my back yard, I'll have to add the cheese tonight.


 For being such an enviable motherfucker, i think you should repay the rest of us with stealth shots of your wife.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 13, 2004)




----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 13, 2004)

Its true, I must confess, my life is good.  And that is why I will keep those shots to myself.

Though, you are welcome to come in to town, and share a stoggie and some good port, but not my wife.

And if you just want to chill, and have a drink, make your way to Vegas in October.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 13, 2004)

Fade said:
			
		

> Hey TP. Whasappining



Doing well, chief, hows by you?  When's the new baby coming?


----------



## Novo (Jul 13, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> 11 pm.  smoke a cigar in the hot tub, along with port wine


I knew there was a reason I liked you, you enjoy the finer things in life. Though, for reference, when you bring family Peak down here on vacation and I play Tour guide ... you can keep the cigar, and Mrs P and I will enjoy the cheese. Fair enough?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 14, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Oh, you want a list?  Or how about a typical day?
> 
> 11 am.  3-4 Mudslides or pina coladas with rum.



Now THAT sounds like a great vacation.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 14, 2004)

Novo said:
			
		

> I knew there was a reason I liked you, you enjoy the finer things in life. Though, for reference, when you bring family Peak down here on vacation and I play Tour guide ... you can keep the cigar, and Mrs P and I will enjoy the cheese. Fair enough?



Deal.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 14, 2004)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Now THAT sounds like a great vacation.



Indeed, it was.


----------



## Fade (Jul 14, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Doing well, chief, hows by you?  When's the new baby coming?


Mid August. Doing ok myself.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 14, 2004)

Arent the simplist things in life what make life so enjoyable


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 19, 2004)

Speaking of updates <crickets chirping>, I have lost all/most of my vacation pudge.  Last Thur and Fri I trained upper body (my lazy ass skipped legs).

But, I am here to say, TP is back in the saddle.  Today began Phase III, Frequency, and it was a good workout.  My strength was off a bit, but that is too be expected.

Today and Thursday (my other full body workout) will be High Carb days, and T, W, and F will be No Carb Days.  The weekend, well, thats the weekend....


----------



## Jodi (Jul 19, 2004)

> But, I am here to say, TP is back in the saddle.


  Glad to hear you got some motivation back


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks.  Legs are a tad sore today (not suprising since they were trained at all in 2+ weeks).  Yesterday I overdid it a bit with the food; guess my willpower isn't made of iron these days.  However, I did overdose on SesaThin, and I actually looked leaner today.  Not bad after pounding 2 egg rolls, chicken with garlic sauce (hey I did have brown rice) and hot and sour soup.

I will be having a VERY low calorie day today, then a Low Carb Day tomorrow (when I will train calves and traps), and then a High Carb Day on Thursday (full body workout B).


----------



## Monolith (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey, that reminds me... did you take the phenogen throughout your vaca?  How were the results?  Did you keep more fat off than on past vacations?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 20, 2004)

Check out the following thread.  Feel free to ask any questions here.

http://forum.avantlabs.com/?act=ST&f=2&t=11702&hl=phenogen&


----------



## Monolith (Jul 20, 2004)

Weird.  Good excuse to eat garbage all weekend, though.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 20, 2004)

Its not that weird, given how compounds typically affect (or, rather, don't) affect me.

At least you know I am not going to bullshit you, even with an Avant product.

Today I basically starved myself, for better or worse.  I did have tons of H.E.A.T. Stack and LeptiGen Rebirth so it was pretty easy.  Basically, I ate a can of tuna around 2 pm, then a tiny amount of oatmeal and whey and fiber one at 6 pm, then some calamari fra diovolo around 10 pm.

I only have a light workout tomorrow, so no biggy.  And it should produce a nice state of depletion.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 21, 2004)

I went in today to train traps and calves and decided to add in back, since I didn't hit it that hard on Monday.  Obviously, I will leave back out of my full bodyworkout tomorrow.

It was a good work-out.  I was exceptionally strong on pulldowns, nailing 240 for 7 on my last set.  And this was after an intense drop-set.  I also did T-bar rows.

Calves I hit pretty hard, though it was my first time training traps in a month, so I took it easy.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 21, 2004)

So i take it you like HEAT?

 From a few posts over at Avant, i was getting the impression that its only fun to take intranasally.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 21, 2004)

H.E.A.T. Stack does a good job of appetite suppression for me, but that is only if I mega-dose it.  Other than that, I do not feel much from it (but what else is new).  I do think it is marginally helpful for cutting for me (others believe it has had profound effects).  But keep in mind the E/C never did anything for me.  Neither has any other fatburner I have ever tried.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 21, 2004)

Weird again.  Did you get any sides from the E/C?  How high had you dosed it?  Ever try clen?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 21, 2004)

Never tried clen.  I have dosed E/C very high and I occasionally got some appetite supression as well as the jitters.

Its my body, it is immune to just about everything.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 21, 2004)

Your body may be immune to a lot of shit, but thats what makes it so goddamn interesting. 

 Have you found any kind of pattern to things that work for you vs. things that dont?  Anything that seems to work exceptionally well for you that doesnt do it for most everyone else?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 21, 2004)

Nada.  

Not thyroid meds, uncouplers, stimulants, androgens, nada.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 21, 2004)

How about party drugs?  pot, coke, lsd, alcohol, etc?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 21, 2004)

I can't picture TP stoned


----------



## Monolith (Jul 21, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I can't picture TP stoned


 lmao. Jodi, youll have to get pics of him when he's drunk/high in vegas this year. That way we can blackmail him for free sesathin.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 21, 2004)

No comment.

I will say that I have a higher than normal tolerance with respect to alcohol.  Back in college, when I drank regularly, I would put down a case per night on average.

Now I can't do that of course, but my tolerance is still relatively high.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 21, 2004)

How about reaction to any injectible substances, be it a hormone or just medication?  What about any transdermal stuff?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 22, 2004)

Transdermals, nada.

Never touched injectibles.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 22, 2004)

WTF.

 Has anyone ever hypothesized why nothing seems to effect you?

 Maybe youre the next step in human evolution or some shit.  No external substances can screw with your bodily function...

 I wonder if you could survive nuclear fallout?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 22, 2004)

Yeah, Loki did over at Avant.  And it was pretty amusing.

I do get negative effects, such as headaches, lethargy, etc.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 22, 2004)

> Well, if I had to provide a 'diagnosis,' you seem to have--
> 
> -- Markedly subnormal levels of resting, natural SNS activity
> -- A Naturally low 'P' ratio seemingly independent of your natural hormonal milieu
> ...



That was Loki's specific comment, after offering up my body in the name of science.

The discussion can be found here:

http://forum.avantlabs.com/?act=ST&f=4&t=8522&hl=steve&

Personally, I at least agree with the last observation.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 22, 2004)

lmao.  Maybe you should just bask in the glory of your genetics - eat a crapload of fatty foods and let women flock to you.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 22, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> lmao. Maybe you should just bask in the glory of your genetics - eat a crapload of fatty foods and let women flock to you.


That's what I do...


----------



## Monolith (Jul 22, 2004)

Your avatar makes that post golden.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2004)

> I wonder if you could survive nuclear fallout?



TP is a cockroach....he will live forever.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 22, 2004)

Geez, now my superior biochemistry is getting me called a roach?  Well, if it wasn't for my greedy fat cells, then yeah, I'd have excellent biochemistry.

Then again, thrifty genes are designed to thrive in famine situations, so if we were cavemen, my genes would be spectacular.

Ah well.  Today was a full body workout, and a good one.  I was quite strong (benched 245 for 14), which was nice, and had a good whole body pump.

I also ate lots of carbs today, which was also nice (Seafood Fra Diavolo with ziti for dinner, plus a grilled chicken ceasar salad, and some LeptiGen MASS).


----------



## Novo (Jul 22, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Then again, thrifty genes are designed to thrive in famine situations, so as I am a caveman, my genes are spectacular


Oh I see now! The pictures I have seen of you make so much more sense now, thanks for explaining. I wonder if everyone has seen the secret CAVEY shots hidden over at Avant ... how's about I attach a sample?


----------



## Monolith (Jul 22, 2004)




----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 22, 2004)

Indeed.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 22, 2004)

Novo, you are priceless my dear


----------



## carbchick (Jul 24, 2004)

and what constitutes a caveman-megadose of HEAT?


----------



## Monolith (Jul 24, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> and what constitutes a caveman-megadose of HEAT?


 A couple handfulls.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 25, 2004)

Four or five.  Six didn't feel so good.


----------



## carbchick (Jul 25, 2004)

Strange. 6 felt OK to me. 12 raised my heartbeat a tad.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 26, 2004)

Are you serious?


----------



## carbchick (Jul 26, 2004)

mm well yeah I took 18 on Saturday (back to 3 x3 again now)


----------



## Monolith (Jul 26, 2004)

whoa.

  you took 18 at once?

  be ye man or beast?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> whoa.
> 
> you took 18 at once?
> 
> be ye man or beast?


Or be ye psycho?   jk


----------



## Monolith (Jul 26, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Or be ye psycho?   jk


  whatever turns ya on, hotstuff


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Lol


----------



## carbchick (Jul 26, 2004)

no it was 6 then 12. me be experimental.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 26, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> no it was 6 then 12. me be experimental.


 Thats pretty fuckin cool, actually. 

 How far apart did you dose it?  Whats your bodyweight/height?  How do you respond to other thermo's or nootropics?


----------



## carbchick (Jul 27, 2004)

7am and around 4pm. I had planned on taking 18 that day but missed the second dose of 6. am I cavewoman? or cockroach? my only other experience of thermos is Xenical which did nothing. I'm 5'6, 54kg. I had to be knocked out twice for a major operation


----------



## Monolith (Jul 27, 2004)

wtf.

 Why do some people just not respond to anything?  Or need mega doses to get even minimum effects?

 How long have you been dosing the HEAT, carbchick?  Have you noticed any accelerated fatloss regardless of how it "feels"?


----------



## carbchick (Jul 27, 2004)

not fatloss per se but it is great for mood and for curbing binges. 4th week of dosing. Strangely the 'normal' dose seems to be raising my heartbeat a little more since the megadose. But the feeling is transient.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 27, 2004)

Where do you live?  I want to do experiments.


----------



## Novo (Jul 30, 2004)

Hellooooooooo?!

There's an echo in here, it resonates like an empty cave. I guess Cap'n Cavey isn't at home, must be busy clubbing wildebeasts to drag back home for dinner? And yet I can't help but wonder how his training's coming along ...


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 3, 2004)

Training has pretty much sucked.  Too much work, too little sleep.  Also, my motivation in the gym just has not been there.  Same holds true for diet.  While the latter is not uncommon, the former is.

Needless to say, I have been floundering.  However, I think I have finally turned that corner.  I have been alluding to it for some time, but yesterday began my new Arm Enhance program.  Its something I have been working on since I finalized TP-PT, and something I have been thinking about for years.

And yesterdays workout, as well as today, was great.  Motivation is very high.  I hope/expect that this will remain.

So, I think it best to begin a new journal.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 3, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Well, its time and long overdue for a new journal.
> 
> Its been a long time since I have journalled here. But alas, I think I'll have at it once again. Mostly, what has keep me from journalling is my lack of defined goals. I have sort of been coasting along, with no real short term plan, which is what makes a journal interesting to begin with. So here I will set some goals, aside from continuing my recovery process.
> 
> ...



And to prove that I have been floundering, I will bravely post my current stats, in conjunction with my old ones:

*Current Stats*

BW = 205-210
Stomach = tad over 38" (never fully recovered from vacation)
BF% = ???
Arm = 17 inches

Not very impressive is it.  That's okay, I am primed for growth.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 3, 2004)

In case anyone cares:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=714080#post714080


----------



## Pepper (Aug 3, 2004)

Just FYI..I read your journal every day. Don't post much b/c I don't think there is anything *I *can tell *you *about diet/training.


----------

